# Dr. Tim's Team(s) Momentum Wins the Iditarod Again



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

First, Fourth, Eight and Ninth Places

Second year in a row.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I hate to ask a dumb question, but here goes. What did you just say?


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

Howard N said:


> I hate to ask a dumb question, but here goes. What did you just say?


A team being fed Dr. Tim's Momentum won the Iditarod for the second year in a row, Mitch Seavey won this year and Dallas Seavey won last year. There were also 3 other teams using the food that finished in the Top Ten, just like last year as well.

Dr. Tim's is also being fed to the North American Skijoring Champion as well as several top field dog kennels.


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

Dr Tim is my Vet in Marquette Mi. Great Vet. He has run the Iditarod and brought home the Red Lanturn which he keeps in his office


----------

